# Potassium Permanganate



## bcboy22 (Apr 21, 2010)

dose anyone know where to buy thia stuff thanks


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

How much do you need? I've got lots available and I'm located in Richmond.
________
LIVE SEX WEBSHOWS


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hate to derail, but i seriously got no clue what's this for! =) mind sharing!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I have some too if you want. 

Make sure you read up on how to use it properly. There is a very fine line between treatment and burning the fish to death with PP treatments...


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

i agree..unless your well aware of how to use and it ..and for what..one shouldnt. i have tons also..but i dont recommend it to be used unless for specific things. 
pp gets rid of organics. if using on fish..you need to know the right colour strength..and you need to have hydrogen peroxide on hand.
you can order from your pharmacist and pickup the next day. about 8.00 for a bottle .pp is used for getting rid of bacteria etc..slime coat problems..etc.i use it between shipments to be sure no bacteria is in the tanks .
heres an article on pp. http://www.discusnews.com/article/cat-02/pp.shtml written by the late jim quarles..


----------

